# Taurus



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Extremely affordable double stack 9mm. Very concealable. Your thoughts???


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some people love them, some hate them. I think a lot of the hate comes from the days when their reliability wasn't the best. I think it's much better now, though one still shouldn't expect the quality of a Sig, Glock, ect... for the price of a Taurus. I've never owned one myself, but have a buddy that has a couple and has never had a problem.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Long as it works when you need it to all that matters


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

I have that gun, and it is my EDC. It is rock solid, dependable, and well made. The only downside I can think of is that the trigger has a long first pull, but it isn't a problem for everyone, me included. 

The G2 is a very well made gun, on par with many (more expensive) pistols. The only reason this gun goes so cheap is because of Taurus' reputation. I truly believe that, if it had any other name on the slide, it would sell for twice the price. If Taurus keeps cranking out guns like this, they won't be cheap for long.

Check out some of the reviews, like Hickock45's. 

Also, go rent one at the range before making up your mind. I would recommend doing that with any gun you are on the fence about.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Best price that I've seen around here was $199, common to see it for $219-229.
It gets pretty good reviews.
Like someone mentioned, bad rep. cause it says Taurus.
Kind of like the CVA haters!
Time will tell.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Long as it works when you need it to all that matters


Right there is the concern. Will it work. I’ve owned 2 in the past. Both were not up to what I would want to rely on to protect me in the time of need. They may be better now but I’m not willing to try another one.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobk said:


> Right there is the concern. Will it work. I’ve owned 2 in the past. Both were not up to what I would want to rely on to protect me in the time of need. They may be better now but I’m not willing to try another one.


I think it would be better than a Glock.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

oh no you didn't !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a review of the Taurus 738 tcp....yes I know, different gun but says something about brands vs brands?????
www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2013/05/jeremy-s/gun-review-taurus-738-tcp


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

One thing to be aware of with this weapon (the .380 738) is the sharp angle of the feed ramp. There are numerous threads out there which discuss polishing the feed ramp to minimize FTF issues. That being said, this is the gun that my wife carries. It has been rock solid with no modifications required, but she only shoots round nose ammo through it. I was skeptical about buying a $200.00 pistol for personal protection & read up on these extensively. I bought her weapon about 4 years ago & feel like it was a good choices considering the available options for a small lady. Mike


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Wife and I recently bought the pt111. We have about 1000 rounds through each of them, round/hollow, 115/145 grain and not one issue. As mentioned the trigger pull is a bit long at the range, but that's the range. One thing my wife likes about hers is the grip. And with a short barrel the recoil is not bad. We havent tried to rapid fire and hopefully we never have to. All in all, its a nice little gun with great reviews. It can stand up against the more pricey guns in this size range. It's a good buy.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Long as it works when you need it to all that matters


Exactly. No question that there are higher guality brands, but all you need in a carry piece is function and fit. Unless you live in a 70's Clint Eastwood movie and expend dozens of rounds a day on the street you should not need a $1200 handgun for personal protection. If you ever need it, and I hope you don't, it only needs to come out quick and discharge as designed.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would pass on that and get a shield or XD for just a little bit more.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Add to laynhardwood's list
I just saw a Ruger LC9S for $269 IF i remember right !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Right now Rural King has the Shield for 299.99 and it’s down to 263.99 after a Rebate. I think that is the best compact gun in that price point but everyone has their favorite.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Minnowhead,
I have one as my everyday carry. I bought 1, shot it and sold my Glock 19 and a Kahr CM9 and bought 3 more PT111's and 1000 rounds of 9mm. Probably will end up with a few more. I'm changing out all of my house guns to these. I think it's the best buy out there. The only small complaint I might have would be the sights are on the smallish side. Look at Lakeline LLC they make replacement sights for this model $79.00 for night sights and $29.00 3 dot. Much better sight picture. I paid $199 for 2 of them and $209 for 2. I've seen them as low as $189. Buy it.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

dont have any of their semi autos, but my wife and i each have titanium ultralight revolvers and they work great. she has the snub nose .38 special and is small enough for concealed carry. mine is a .44 magnum (4" barrel and 28oz unloaded) and is for wild hogs that have attitude problems. it has given out an attitude adjustment before and worked great. niether of us have had any trouble since we bought them in 2013.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My friend got shot by a taurus judge. Definately messed him up. Said he might get one for a self defense weapon given how effective it was.

Gave me some thought of getting a bullet proof vest. Cant be too careful living by a prison. Police were in my driveway last night going into the woods. Said the were looking for a fugitive. Asked my if i was supposed to be where i was.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I only like and use their revolvers. The SA's are junk.
My choice been the 450UL in 45 colt which has been my main ccw piece for the past 15 years.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

MR DUCKS gave me a hot tip. Cabelas has the Taurus PT111 G2 Millenium on sale for $199. I used my points and walked out at $174. Not too shabby. Gonna burn some powder tomorrow


----------

